# Going to Cardiff for a few days next month



## brix (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions about where to go and what to do. I've looked through the threads that exist already and so far I've worked out two things:

1)  I'll definitely love Ifor Bach
2)  I'll definitely hate St Mary's Street

So, where else can you recommend/warn against?  

I'm not a real ale drinker but I like 'proper' pubs and am perfectly content when I'm the youngest person in there (I'm in my mid-thirties).  

I love proper old fashioned tea rooms with mismatched china - extra gold stars for anywhere that does homemade coffee and walnut cake  

I'm interested in architecture, particularly mid-twentieth century stuff and am at my happiest when faced with lots of concrete.

If I can go on a boat trip of any kind I'll be in seventh heaven.

I await your sage words.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2009)

for starters there is a boat trip! some go down the taff and there is a trip to penarth from cardiff bay


loads and loads of pubs, depends where you will be based

not too sure on the architecture


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2009)

the boat trip
http://www.cardiffwaterbus.com/


----------



## pigtails (Mar 29, 2009)

brix said:


> I'm looking for suggestions about where to go and what to do. I've looked through the threads that exist already and so far I've worked out two things:
> 
> 1)  I'll definitely love Ifor Bach
> 2)  I'll definitely hate St Mary's Street
> ...




Where are you staying?? Cause there's a couple of nice places for tea near me in Roath*; Oblong on Welfield Rd - with mismatched china! and there's a lovely if a tad expensive tea rooms by Waterloo Gardens, they have lots of homemade cake (Carrot, courgette, sweet potato included!) not sure if they do walnut.

St Marys Street is ok in the days, especially if you look up at the architecture.

you can go on a baot trip from Cardiff Bay - not sure how good it is as have never done it.






*(fuck of C66 if you see this! )


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 29, 2009)

Try n hook up with some of the local Urbs! Ddraig etc. Ya won't regret it, they're great company


----------



## brix (Mar 29, 2009)

ddraig said:


> the boat trip
> http://www.cardiffwaterbus.com/



Boat trip, boat trip!!!!  Wheeeeee 



pigtails said:


> Where are you staying?? Cause there's a couple of nice places for tea near me in Roath*; Oblong on Welfield Rd - with mismatched china! and there's a lovely if a tad expensive tea rooms by Waterloo Gardens, they have lots of homemade cake (Carrot, courgette, sweet potato included!) not sure if they do walnut.
> 
> St Marys Street is ok in the days, especially if you look up at the architecture.
> 
> ...



Going to be staying in the Cardiff Marriott - wouldn't have been my choice but it's a conference and that's where we've been put.  The conference venue is St David's Hall - I think the hotel's very near.  How does that place me for getting to the tea shops you describe and about which I am excited?!






Strumpet said:


> Try n hook up with some of the local Urbs! Ddraig etc. Ya won't regret it, they're great company



That would be good.  I'm in Cardiff 9-14 April I think (Easter weekend basically) so if any local urbs want to meet for a drink that'd be lovely.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a cupp and a bacon buttie at the Hayes Tea bar outside St.David's Hall, there is an article by the Ed somewhere on here!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a cuppa and a bacon buttie at the Hayes Island Snack bar outside St.David's Hall, there is an article by the Ed somewhere on here!

 eta:Found it http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/hayes-island.html


----------



## pigtails (Mar 29, 2009)

brix said:


> Going to be staying in the Cardiff Marriott - wouldn't have been my choice but it's a conference and that's where we've been put.  The conference venue is St David's Hall - I think the hotel's very near.  How does that place me for getting to the tea shops you describe and about which I am excited?!




It's not too far, but then nothing is too far in Cardiff!!
You'd have to know where you were going to get to the Waterloo Gardens one and not sure it's worth a special trip to it unless you are _desperate_ for really good tea and cake!!

Oblong it on Welfield Rd which has local shops - you could get a bus there easily but again not sure it's worth making a special trip for.

Have fun whatever you get up to!



eta - this is the waterloo tea shop
http://www.qype.co.uk/place/327441-Waterloo-Gardens-Teahouse-Penylan


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 30, 2009)

There are some lovely buildings on st marys st and queen st , there are also one or two gems on westgate st. It might  be worth your while to have a gander at the new qooqle street map thingy, get your bearings sort of


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2009)

There's loads to do in and around Cardiff and tons of great boozers too. 

Cardiff Bay is well worth a visit and if it's running, the steam packet trip from Penarth across the Bristol Channel is great fun. Barry Island is worth a visit if only to view the sad melancholy of the place.


----------



## brix (Mar 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> Have a cuppa and a bacon buttie at the Hayes Island Snack bar outside St.David's Hall, there is an article by the Ed somewhere on here!
> 
> eta:Found it http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/hayes-island.html



That looks great - will definitely be going to have a cuppa and watch the world go by.  Many thanks.



pigtails said:


> It's not too far, but then nothing is too far in Cardiff!!
> You'd have to know where you were going to get to the Waterloo Gardens one and not sure it's worth a special trip to it unless you are _desperate_ for really good tea and cake!!
> 
> Oblong it on Welfield Rd which has local shops - you could get a bus there easily but again not sure it's worth making a special trip for.
> ...



I will happily get on a bus in search of tea and cake.  Oblong sounds more like it though - that Waterloo teashop looks a bit modern for my taste.  I prefer something a bit more traditional 



ginger_syn said:


> There are some lovely buildings on st marys st and queen st , there are also one or two gems on westgate st. It might  be worth your while to have a gander at the new qooqle street map thingy, get your bearings sort of



Yes, I need to clarify, when I said I definitely wouldn't like St Mary's Street I meant the bars and pubs that way didn't sound like my cup of tea.  I bet the architecture's lovely though and I will certainly take a look. 



editor said:


> There's loads to do in and around Cardiff and tons of great boozers too.
> 
> Cardiff Bay is well worth a visit and if it's running, the steam packet trip from Penarth across the Bristol Channel is great fun. Barry Island is worth a visit if only to view the sad melancholy of the place.



Peopel keep saying there are great pubs but no one's actually named one yet   I'd like as many city centre recommendations as possible as I'll be tied to the area around St David's Hall most of the time.  If there are great pubs further out that are highly recommended I'll try and get to some of those too.

I'll definitely do a boat trip of some kind - nothing, but nothing makes me happier than a boat trip.  Unless it's a boat trip wih a trip to a tea shop afterwards, followed by the pub 

I have to go and visit a friend in Sully (sp?) on Sunday afternoon.   Is that anywhere near Barry Island?  I have it in my head that it is but my geography's notoriously unreliable.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking for real pubs?

Try The Vulcan before it gets shut down.
Maybe the Goat Major.
Old Arcade

There a ruddy great castle you could have a look at.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I reccomend that you get your Sully friend to take you to St.fagans on sunday. Great great museum and they have a traditional Welsh tea shop selling aftrenoon tea and lovely Welsh cakes and fabulous bara brith!


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 30, 2009)

St Fagans is excellent (and free) - great place for a visit ! Loved the 19th C cottages and the Miners Institute !


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a train ride round the Vale of Glamorgan line - do lunch in the 16thC pub there (cant remember the name of the LLantwit Major boozer!) - good views over the Channel.

Plus Penarth Pier !


----------



## brix (Mar 30, 2009)

Marius said:


> Looking for real pubs?
> 
> Try The Vulcan before it gets shut down.
> Maybe the Goat Major.
> ...



OK, good, some pub names.  Now we're motoring 



1927 said:


> Can I reccomend that you get your Sully friend to take you to St.fagans on sunday. Great great museum and they have a traditional Welsh tea shop selling aftrenoon tea and lovely Welsh cakes and fabulous bara brith!



Oooooh, that sounds fabulous!!!!!  It'll be Easter Sunday though.  Will it be open?  Please say it will!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2009)

brix said:


> OK, good, some pub names.  Now we're motoring
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, that sounds fabulous!!!!!  It'll be Easter Sunday though.  Will it be open?  Please say it will!!!!



yeah St Fagans is good, looks like it's open on sunday
http://www.museumwales.ac.uk/en/stfagans/


> Opening times:
> 
> 10 am–5 pm daily
> Open Bank Holiday Mondays. Please note, groups of 20 or more should book in advance, thank you.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2009)

brix said:


> Oooooh, that sounds fabulous!!!!!  It'll be Easter Sunday though.  Will it be open?  Please say it will!!!!



It's open. Official Site

wiki page

And there's a pub opoposite the main entrance.

There's always a little trip into the Vale to go to the Blue Anchor




an old smugglers pub which ahs traded since 1380!!!


----------



## brix (Mar 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> It's open. Official Site
> 
> wiki page
> 
> ...




Fan-bloody-tastic!!!  Bara brith here I come.  Followed by lovely old PUB.  

*does special cake followed by pub dance*



Ta both!!!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 30, 2009)

brix said:


> Going to be staying in the Cardiff Marriott - wouldn't have been my choice but it's a conference and that's where we've been put.  The conference venue is St David's Hall - I think the hotel's very near.  How does that place me for getting to the tea shops you describe and about which I am excited?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weird time for a conference during Easter  i'm travelling up on 9th as well ...might see you on the train  any pics of you on the ugly mug?


----------



## JamesWales (Mar 31, 2009)

Depending on time/interest, St Fagans, Cardiff Castle, Castell Coch, Roath Park, Bute Park, National Museum and Gallery, Millennium Stadium, Cardiff Bay (do the walk over to the barrage) are all well worth a visit. There's plenty of other nicks and nacks about to be discovered too, but they are the 'sites' probably most worth seeing. 

If you have the inclination, Brecon Beacons, Glamorgan coast are both 30-40 minutes drive away, and the Big pit mining museum must be one of the finest 'museums' I've been to in the UK. awesome! 

As are the old victorian shopping arcades..Theres about 7-8 of them full of quirky bits and bobs and a couple of cracking second hand book shops. Also, in the city centre, check out Central market..its great.

re Pubs, Old Arcade, Queens Vaults, City Arms, Cottage, Kiwis, Vulcan, Cardiff Athletic Club, (small) O Neills, Rummer Tavern, Kitty Flynns..All good places for a swift pint. Kiwis is pretty odd because it's inside one of the arcades..It's also slapbang opposite you in the Marriot. It gets lively at weekends, and it's a pretty 'Kairdiff' place..thats to say, 'local.'


----------



## Brockway (Mar 31, 2009)

For tea: http://www.trufflescardiff.co.uk/ Truffles is quaint and fairly old biddy - you can often find my aunties in here.

For coffee: http://www.qype.co.uk/place/105673-garlands-coffee-house-and-eatery-Cardiff I've never eaten in Garlands I just go in for coffee and the ambience.

For beer: the Vulcan

All within walking distance of St David's Hall and the Marriott.


----------



## Brockway (Mar 31, 2009)

I was talking to the landlady of the other week and apparently the donkey shat on the floor.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2009)

Garlands ain't as good since the guy who started it sold it. 

Still it's nicer than many places if you are prepared to pay that little more for the old school charm of the place.

If eating don't expect big portions. But it does leave you lots of room for the lovely home made deserts. The lemon cheesecake with the Ginger biscuit base being my fav, served with fresh squeezed OJ.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 31, 2009)

davesgcr said:


> Take a train ride round the Vale of Glamorgan line - do lunch in the 16thC pub there (*cant remember the name of the LLantwit Major boozer!*) - good views over the Channel.
> 
> Plus Penarth Pier !



The Swan.

My local

E2A:


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 31, 2009)

*Scans thread as is visiting Cardiff in May*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2009)

When in May? Should we tryto arrange a welsh meet to coincide with your visit?


----------



## Brockway (Mar 31, 2009)

GoneCoastal said:


> *Scans thread as is visiting Cardiff in May*



Here you go...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 31, 2009)

Marius said:


> When in May? Should we tryto arrange a welsh meet to coincide with your visit?


I've got meetings on May 22nd - which is the Friday pre the bank holiday weekend I believe

It'd be good to meet up again for sure


----------



## brix (Mar 31, 2009)

softybabe said:


> weird time for a conference during Easter. i'm travelling up on 9th as well ...might see you on the train.  any pics of you on the ugly mug?



It's NUT conference innit.  It's always Easter w'end.  Dunno why.

Have actually just checked train tickets and it's the morning of the 10th I'm heading to Cardiff, not the 9th.  Shame, would have been fun seeing if I could pick out the urbanite on the train 



JamesWales said:


> As are the old victorian shopping arcades..Theres about 7-8 of them full of quirky bits and bobs and a couple of cracking second hand book shops. Also, in the city centre, check out Central market..its great.
> 
> re Pubs, Old Arcade, Queens Vaults, City Arms, Cottage, Kiwis, Vulcan, Cardiff Athletic Club, (small) O Neills, Rummer Tavern, Kitty Flynns..All good places for a swift pint. Kiwis is pretty odd because it's inside one of the arcades..It's also slapbang opposite you in the Marriot. It gets lively at weekends, and it's a pretty 'Kairdiff' place..thats to say, 'local.'



I'm not going to have loads of time but I'll always make time to see an old Victorian shopping arcade.  Ditto anywhere called 'Central Market'!

Thanks for the list of pubs, Vulcan keeps coming up, so must be a good 'un 

Kiwis sounds like an antipodean theme bar - I'm assuming it's not?  



Brockway said:


> For tea: http://www.trufflescardiff.co.uk/ Truffles is quaint and fairly old biddy - you can often find my aunties in here.
> 
> For coffee: http://www.qype.co.uk/place/105673-garlands-coffee-house-and-eatery-Cardiff I've never eaten in Garlands I just go in for coffee and the ambience.
> 
> ...


Love the look of Truffles!  Excellent stuff - many thanks!



Brockway said:


> I was talking to the landlady of the other week and apparently the donkey shat on the floor.



  *reconsiders The Vulcan*



Marius said:


> Garlands ain't as good since the guy who started it sold it.
> 
> Still it's nicer than many places if you are prepared to pay that little more for the old school charm of the place.
> 
> If eating don't expect big portions. But it does leave you lots of room for the lovely home made deserts. *The lemon cheesecake with the Ginger biscuit base* being my fav, served with fresh squeezed OJ.



Can I just say - YUMMMM!!



Marius said:


> When in May? Should we tryto arrange a welsh meet to coincide with your visit?



None of you, *not a one*, have offered to meet up with me! 

*flounces*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2009)

brix said:


> It's NUT conference innit.  It's always Easter w'end.  Dunno why.
> 
> Have actually just checked train tickets and it's the morning of the 10th I'm heading to Cardiff, not the 9th.  Shame, would have been fun seeing if I could pick out the urbanite on the train
> 
> ...



me n softy might be able to meet ya and i'll try and convince sweatty but don't hold out any hopes there!  

most of the arcades and the central market are yards from your route between the marriot and st david's hall. the other arcade(s?) is on the other side of st mary st.
the hayes island tea place is directly outside st david's hall.
the vulcan is funny, small but funny! last time i was there a few weeks ago the lady working there was asking us if we wanted the juke box turned down and kept fetching our pints through the hatch for us, tis slightly out of the way from the city centre tho.
never been in kiwi's and always been advised not to


----------



## brix (Mar 31, 2009)

ddraig said:


> me n softy might be able to meet ya and i'll try and convince sweatty but don't hold out any hopes there!
> 
> most of the arcades and the central market are yards from your route between the marriot and st david's hall. the other arcade(s?) is on the other side of st mary st.
> the hayes island tea place is directly outside st david's hall.
> ...



Would be good to meet up for a pint or two one night.  Ace 

The Vulcan sounds better and better the more I hear about it 

Loving the sound of arcades and 'tea islands' at close hand.  Something tells me I shall enjoy my little tripette.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2009)

brix said:


> I will happily get on a bus in search of tea and cake.  Oblong sounds more like it though - that Waterloo teashop looks a bit modern for my taste.  I prefer something a bit more traditional



Oblong isn't traditional - it use to be a shop that sold quirky gifts and recently branched out into a little cafe, it's nice but as I said possibly not worth making a special trip for.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2009)

brix said:


> None of you, *not a one*, have offered to meet up with me!
> 
> *flounces*


 
Yet.

Its short notice to arrange a full welsh meet.

You'll have to let peeps know when you'll be free and when you're doing stuff with your Sully matey.

Me personally, I've got a feeling that i may be in London that weekend.


----------



## brix (Mar 31, 2009)

Marius said:


> Yet.
> 
> Its short notice to arrange a full welsh meet.
> 
> ...



A full Welsh meet?   
Not sure I'm quite ready for that 

I was thinking of a pint in The Vulcan one night with one or two Weslsh urbs if they're around.  I'm in Cardiff from 10-14 April and will be free most evenings from 7pm.  

Talking of The Vulcan, I know what it looks like now.  Look what's just popped up on The Guardian's website today:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WOODPECKER-MO...14&_trkparms=72:1684|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

It's a sign I tell you!


----------



## brix (Mar 31, 2009)

That link above's not The Vulcan.  It's woodpeckers 

THIS is the link to the rather lovely audio slideshow with nice pics of The Vulcan:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/audioslideshow/2009/mar/31/cardiff-wales-literature-books-culture


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 31, 2009)

"The Swan" Llantwit - good beer and a decent Welsh steak !  

(plus Welshcakes from the Bakers shop) - what more do you want on a lunchbreak - a lucky find on our annual St Davids day rail trip.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 31, 2009)

If you like odd little old fashioned tea shops then try out the Louis on St Mary Street - it's very odd, and very old fashioned. The waitresses still wear uniforms. It's like the 60s in there.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2009)

My ex used to like to take her elderly mother to the Louis. 

Her mother loved it because "the waitresses are even older than me!".


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2009)

llantwit said:


> If you like odd little old fashioned tea shops then try out the Louis on St Mary Street - it's very odd, and very old fashioned. The waitresses still wear uniforms. It's like the 60s in there.



It's fabulously surreal, Pillars on Queen Street is similar


----------



## Brockway (Mar 31, 2009)

When I was a teenager I got thrown out of Pillars for snogging... with a girl. It was putting people off their food apparently.

I'm not sure if it's still going but the weirdest cafe in Cardiff is the one on the top floor of Calders, the gentleman's outfitters on Duke Street. It's called, for obvious reasons, the Castle View Cafe. Frequented, mostly, by old ladies and homosexuals, it's one of those sticky bun and a cup of stewed tea places. Dead flies on the windowsill in the summer. Ali G - I forget his real name - his family used to own Calders.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2009)

audio tour of the arcades




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Audio tours telling the story of Cardiff's arcades are being launched as part of an urban arts project.    Find out how you can take part in Museum of the Moment and hear an extract from the soundtrack.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/southea...s/arts_and_culture/newsid_7948000/7948667.stm


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 2, 2009)

pigtails said:


> It's fabulously surreal, Pillars on Queen Street is similar



A Pillars school-dinner style pie, chips and peas has helped me see off many a hangover.


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 2, 2009)

This sounds like material for a fly -on - the wall documentary like the one on T J Morgans Dept store in Swansea.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 4, 2009)

For pubs I like the Goat Major, the Rummer's cool, Vulcan, Dempseys is always good for a laugh.....definitely check out the arcades for some little independent shops...if you like concrete you'll love St Davids Hall btw. Should be a good few urbs hangin round all those places over easter weekend


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

This is all excellent, excellent stuff - many thanks you lovely Welsh Urbs! 

Now, I have another query....

Just wondering if it's worth taking my laptop.  I can bet internet access will cost an arm and a leg in the Marriott.  What's central Cardiff like for wifi spots?  Suggestions of decent cafes with free wifi especially welcome.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 4, 2009)

Cardiff's not great for free Wifi, but it's there in all of the usual places (Starbucks, McD's [spit], etc). I think you'll also find free wifi in and around most brains pubs, which is cool. Not sure about the new library (next to the Marriot), but I'd be surprised if it wasn't in there, and it's worth checking that out anyway. Park Plaza hotel on Greyfriars Rd and it's bars and cafes do free Wifi, too, and you can access the Uni's guest wifi for free sometimes. There must be more indy places that do (perhaps Brazil coffee shop and 10 Feet Tall on St John's place?), but as I live here I don't tend to go online in town, so I'm not sure.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2009)

llantwit said:


> Cardiff's not great for free Wifi, but it's there in all of the usual places (Starbucks, McD's [spit], etc). I think you'll also find free wifi in and around most brains pubs, which is cool. Not sure about the new library (next to the Marriot), but I'd be surprised if it wasn't in there, and it's worth checking that out anyway. Park Plaza hotel on Greyfriars Rd and it's bars and cafes do free Wifi, too, and you can access the Uni's guest wifi for free sometimes. There must be more indy places that do (perhaps Brazil coffee shop and 10 Feet Tall on St John's place?), but as I live here I don't tend to go online in town, so I'm not sure.



what that man say^

here's a list which is pretty big and a lot of those places are just in the CF postcode and nowhere near central http://www.myhotspots.co.uk/results.aspx?Town=CARDIFF

wtf is "the monk" on stmary's st???


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> what that man say^
> 
> here's a list which is pretty big and a lot of those places are just in the CF postcode and nowhere near central http://www.myhotspots.co.uk/results.aspx?Town=CARDIFF
> 
> wtf is "the monk" on stmary's st???



Thanks both.

According to Beer in the Evening the Old Monk is now closed.
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/21/21943/Old_Monk/Cardiff

Not surprising when you see it had a rating of 2.8 out of 10 

It's been a while since I saw a pub on there with a rating that low


----------



## pigtails (Apr 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> wtf is "the monk" on stmary's st???



Wasn't it what use to be the great western became the old monk and is now the great western again!


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

I just called the Marriott to see how much it costs to use their wifi (I just KNEW they'd be charging) and it's £15 from 1200 to 1200 the next day.  



I think I can cope without the laptop for a few days if it's going to mean:

a)  spending a fortune 
b)  sitting in McDonalds or Starbucks 
c)  sitting in some dodgy pub/bar on St Mary's Street
d)  any combination of the above


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 4, 2009)

£15 jeeez....there are a couple of cool spots you can use free wi-fi - Shot In The Dark springs to mind but it's 10 minutes out of town on Newport.....or Ten Feet Tall, which isn't quite as pretentious during the day as it is at night......


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 4, 2009)

Just read that back haha - Shot In The Dark is 10 minutes out of town just off Newport Rd it shoulda said


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> wtf is "the monk" on stmary's st???



Used to be the Great Western. Massive place on the Walkabout end of St Mary's Street.

There are quite a few Cloud hotspots around Cardiff. 
In all Wetherspoons for example.
Not free but cheaper than the Mariot. (free for me on my iPhone)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2009)

brix said:


> I just called the Marriott to see how much it costs to use their wifi (I just KNEW they'd be charging) and it's £15 from 1200 to 1200 the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but how will you be able to meet up with any slacker Welsh urbs?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2009)

ta pigtails and marius! didn't know that


----------



## PAD1OH (Apr 4, 2009)

brix said:


> I just called the Marriott to see how much it costs to use their wifi (I just KNEW they'd be charging) and it's £15 from 1200 to 1200 the next day.



I'd suggest shot in the dark over other places but you may get lost trying to find it.

loads of bars say they have free wifi.

Chapter - http://www.chapter.org/
buffalo bar - http://www.myspace.com/wearebuffalobar
10 feet tall - http://www.myspace.com/thisis10feettall
The Pot in Canton - 
Fat Cat - http://www.restaurant-guide.com/fat-cat-cafe-bar-cardiff-the.htm
Laguna bar, 
Halfway Pubhave been off recently
apparently all weatherspoons


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd go for Chapter Art Centre, A great bar, good coffe fab eats and lovely atmosphere and culture and stuff too!!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> I'd go for Chapter Art Centre, A great bar, good coffe fab eats and lovely atmosphere and culture and stuff too!!



Brix'll never find Chapter...tis tuck away IMO


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

softybabe said:


> Brix'll never find Chapter...tis tuck away IMO



From the Mariot he walks to the Goat Major, Westgate Tavern, Kings Castle, (maybe pop in the Codfather for some chips) The Foresters, Admiral Napier, The Ivor Davies, The Goscombe, The Corporation, Turn right to the Butchers Arm and then left to the Chapter. 

Tis easy. Hic!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> From the Mariot he walks to the Goat Major, Westgate Tavern, Kings Castle, (maybe pop in the Codfather for some chips) The Foresters, Admiral Napier, The Ivor Davies, The Goscombe, The Corporation, Turn right to the Butchers Arm and then left to the Chapter.
> 
> Tis easy. Hic!



  

The Codfather....hmmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## PAD1OH (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> the Butchers Arm



it's criminal I've never been in there. Apparently a CAMRA pub of the year... stinks of piss though.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

Oops I missed The Canton. But then I've never been in there. Been in all the rest mind


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

PAD1OH said:


> it's criminal I've never been in there. Apparently a CAMRA pub of the year... stinks of piss though.



They refurbished recently. Its really nice now.
Unless you get there really early, it standing room only before matches these days. 
I remember when it was a best kept secret.


----------



## PAD1OH (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> They refurbished recently. Its really nice now.
> Unless you get there really early, it standing room only before matches these days.
> I remember when it was a best kept secret.



I lost count of the amount of times over the years walking past and saying we should go in.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

PAD1OH said:


> I lost count of the amount of times over the years walking past and saying we should go in.



Its an unusual pub with a strong contingent of regulars. They don't do food anymore for starters.

They will however provide plates and cutlery if you want to order a take away. They'll even provide the take away menus and wash up free of charge.

So the new sign on the wall says


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2009)

brix said:


> I just called the Marriott to see how much it costs to use their wifi (I just KNEW they'd be charging) and it's £15 from 1200 to 1200 the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just walk the 30 yards from the Marriott to the brand new Library and take advantage of the free wifi facilities or one of the 90 computer terminals. You don't have to be a member to use them - just take some id and they will give you a temporary pin number.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 4, 2009)

Brockway said:


> Or just walk the 30 yards from the Marriott to the brand new Library and take advantage of the free wifi facilities



I didn't know they had free wi-fi at the library.....? Or the temporary pin thing lol...I think you only get half an hour at a time but thats still cool for you brix I guess? 
Damn tho I could have saved a fortune on cups of coffee if I'd known about the free wifi instead of chillin all day in Shot In The Dark


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> I didn't know they had free wi-fi at the library.....? Or the temporary pin thing lol...I think you only get half an hour at a time but thats still cool for you brix I guess?
> Damn tho I could have saved a fortune on cups of coffee if I'd known about the free wifi instead of chillin all day in Shot In The Dark



You get an hour, then you can go straight back on and have another hour. I think there is a limit to the number of hours you can have per week though - might be 20? I noticed the other day they have a flat screen TV in the newspaper section which shows the news (but then you can get giant screen sitting in the Hayes  ). The library also has a piano if you fancy a tinkle.


----------



## brix (Apr 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> but how will you be able to meet up with any slacker Welsh urbs?



Good point.  I can get e-mails on my phone though, so I might have to give soem of you my e-mail address 



1927 said:


> I'd go for Chapter Art Centre, A great bar, good coffe fab eats and lovely atmosphere and culture and stuff too!!



Oooh, this sounds good.



Marius said:


> From the Mariot he walks to the Goat Major, Westgate Tavern, Kings Castle, (maybe pop in the Codfather for some chips) The Foresters, Admiral Napier, The Ivor Davies, The Goscombe, The Corporation, Turn right to the Butchers Arm and then left to the Chapter.
> 
> Tis easy. Hic!



Is is a girl!  But apart from that I like the pub crawl, er... I mean route, you have suggested 



Brockway said:


> Or just walk the 30 yards from the Marriott to the brand new Library and take advantage of the free wifi facilities or one of the 90 computer terminals. You don't have to be a member to use them - just take some id and they will give you a temporary pin number.



This is very good.  I don't think I need to lug my laptop up there with this facility on my doorstep.  Excellent - many thanks for this.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 4, 2009)

Brockway said:


> You get an hour, then you can go straight back on and have another hour. I think there is a limit to the number of hours you can have per week though - might be 20? I noticed the other day they have a flat screen TV in the newspaper section which shows the news (but then you can get giant screen sitting in the Hayes  ). The library also has a piano if you fancy a tinkle.


OK if anyone needs me I'll be in the library


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> From the Mariot he walks to the Goat Major, Westgate Tavern, Kings Castle, (maybe pop in the Codfather for some chips) The Foresters, Admiral Napier, The Ivor Davies, The Goscombe, The Corporation, Turn right to the Butchers Arm and then left to the Chapter.
> 
> Tis easy. Hic!



I wouldn't really recommend The Foresters or Admiral Napier, as imo they are a bit rough. Someone also mentioned to me that The Kings Castle has closed down..........does anyone know if that is definite?


----------



## llantwit (Apr 5, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> I wouldn't really recommend The Foresters or Admiral Napier, as imo they are a bit rough. Someone also mentioned to me that The Kings Castle has closed down..........does anyone know if that is definite?



The admiral Napier's a fine boozer. One of the best pints of Brains in Cardiff in there. Never seen any aggro there, either.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 7, 2009)

llantwit said:


> The admiral Napier's a fine boozer. One of the best pints of Brains in Cardiff in there. Never seen any aggro there, either.



Well as a woman I don't drink pints of Brains and I certainly wouldn't go in there or The Foresters on my own! I don't want to gender stereotype but I think Brix said she was female but that of course does not mean she wouldn't love a pint of dark!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> I wouldn't really recommend The Foresters or Admiral Napier, as imo they are a bit rough. Someone also mentioned to me that The Kings Castle has closed down..........does anyone know if that is definite?


 
Well the remit was real pubs. The only posh pub on my list was the Goscombe.

The only pub I wouldn't drink in is the Kings Castle as its full of the hoollie element on match days. Seemed to be open when i drove past on Sunday.

The Foresters is okay but stick to the bar (not the backroom) if you are sensitive. 
Its one of the few pubs I've been in where the women (as well as the men) look at the knock off porn dvd's sold by chinese imigrants. Saw a couple discussing which one they prefered with the woman pointing 'that one', so that was the porno they bought.

The Admiral is fine. Nice larger yard out the back.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> Well the remit was real pubs. The only posh pub on my list was the Goscombe.
> 
> The only pub I wouldn't drink in is the Kings Castle as its full of the hoollie element on match days. Seemed to be open when i drove past on Sunday.
> 
> ...




I had the dubious honour of being at a lock in at one of the above mentioned pubs, after the Swansea - Cardiff match last November. I was with a Swansea fan and we had watched the game in The Romilly and kind of ended up at this place at the end of the night. My friend was terrified to open his mouth as some of the people in there were a bit scary. As an aside though, they let us smoke! It was odd being in a pub and not having to go out for a fag! (Reason for not naming the pub)


----------



## Brockway (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the Foresters. And the King's Castle is pretty good imo, though I've not tried it on a match day. They've got a decent juke box too. It's the place across the road from there - Robin's Bar (?) that is a bit scary. Saw a bloke whose face was a mask of blood come staggering out of there one lunchtime.


----------



## brix (Apr 7, 2009)

REAL pubs are fine by me.  I like seedy.  I'm more than happy in pubs that 'ladies' wouldn't go into.

Really looking forward to this trip now.  I'm liking the sound of Cardiff very much


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2009)

Wishing I was around on the weekend now to lead you up the canton mile.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 7, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> I wouldn't really recommend The Foresters or Admiral Napier, as imo they are a bit rough. Someone also mentioned to me that The Kings Castle has closed down..........does anyone know if that is definite?



Kings Castle has indeed closed down


----------



## softybabe (Apr 7, 2009)

brix said:


> REAL pubs are fine by me.  I like seedy.  I'm more than happy in pubs that 'ladies' wouldn't go into.
> 
> Really looking forward to this trip now.  I'm liking the sound of Cardiff very much



 cos Cardiff is ace!  We might even get St Mary's st shut especially for ya 

U got ddraig's email?  I'm travelling up Thursday...we might come out to play on Friday


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 7, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Kings Castle has indeed closed down



This is a shame actually as it did have a great jukebox and I had some good laughs in there, over the years. It was one of the first pubs I ever frequented after moving to Cardiff in the eighties. A shame indeed.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 7, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> This is a shame actually as it did have a great jukebox and I had some good laughs in there, over the years. It was one of the first pubs I ever frequented after moving to Cardiff in the eighties. A shame indeed.



The last few seasons i have have got into the routine of supping in the kings before the football. The juke box was, as you say, awesome, and loud. Pre-match crowds might have looked a bit scary to the outsider, but i never saw any trouble in there and I found it very welcoming. 

The bar maids always struck me as being 'traditional'; buxom, tolerant and friendly but you always got the impression that if it did kick off they would be capable of sorting it themselves. They were never phased by anything that went on.

I will miss it. If it reopens i hope they can retain that old vibe.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 7, 2009)

you could always nip down the road to


----------



## JamesWales (Apr 8, 2009)

My understanding was very much that the Kings Castle was closed down, or at least a licence wasn't going to be reissued to the landlord.

I liked the place. That Nay-homi from the charlotte church show worked behind the bar, and it was a nice place. I think you could probably buy more than just beer there though.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 8, 2009)

JamesWales said:


> My understanding was very much that the Kings Castle was closed down, or at least a licence wasn't going to be reissued to the landlord.
> 
> I liked the place. That Nay-homi from the charlotte church show worked behind the bar, and it was a nice place. I think you could probably buy more than just beer there though.



There were occasional dubious goings on at the place, but i heard the shut down was purely for business reasons. I will reserve judgement till i hear some facts.


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> There were occasional dubious goings on at the place, but i heard the shut down was purely for business reasons. I will reserve judgement till i hear some facts.



Yeah the dubious goings on were great .

I was told, by a regular,  that the landlord wasn't making any money and that is the reason it closed down.


----------



## brix (Apr 8, 2009)

softybabe said:


> cos Cardiff is ace!  We might even get St Mary's st shut especially for ya
> 
> U got ddraig's email?  I'm travelling up Thursday...we might come out to play on Friday



PM sent to you both


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Kings Castle has indeed closed down



Low and behold, it has opened up again tonight, under new management


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Low and behold, it has opened up again tonight, under new management



Will the dubious goings on still be happening though?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2009)

If you do venture to the King's Castle for a bevvy, make sure you pop into Mario's on the enxt corner. Without doubt one of the very best kebab shops in the universe. I always go for a chicken roly-poly. Real chicken pieces with salad and sauce of your choice all rolled up in a flour tortilla.Mmmmmm and only cost about £2.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2009)

So come on tell us, what did you go for?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2009)

Vulcan last night 
funny pub and people 

and brix got id'd by the cracking barmaid


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 12, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Vulcan last night
> funny pub and people
> 
> and brix got id'd by the cracking barmaid


Aw thats just round the corner from me I'd have come and said heelo to the urbs if I'd known hahaa


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Aw thats just round the corner from me I'd have come and said heelo to the urbs if I'd known hahaa



might be a Cardiff meet in may... keep em peeled!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 12, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Vulcan last night
> funny pub and people
> 
> and *brix got id'd by the cracking barmaid*



I'd have id'd the young lady meself


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 12, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Vulcan last night
> funny pub and people
> 
> and brix got id'd by the cracking barmaid



Celebrities seem to be queuing up to save the place claiming they always drink there. Could be true, more likely just trying to establish some street cred. 

I somehow doubt Kinnock has set foot in there for many a year.

It was recently used to film the new Howard Marks movie!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Celebrities seem to be queuing up to save the place claiming they always drink there. Could be true, more likely just trying to establish some street cred.
> 
> I somehow doubt Kinnock has set foot in there for many a year.
> 
> It was recently used to film the new Howard Marks movie!



init! thought i should put me £ where me gob is tbh and actually go there.
one urb recently rammed the back room with a wet the babi's head soiree dontcha know


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Apr 13, 2009)

ddraig said:


> might be a Cardiff meet in may... keep em peeled!


Will do, be good to put some faces to names, especially in a place like the Vulcan


----------



## brix (Apr 13, 2009)

softybabe said:


> I'd have id'd the young lady meself



  I thought I was hearing things when she asked my age.

She was just being kind and pretending though!  

Lovely to meet you both - I had a top, top night and you are top, top peeps innit


----------



## softybabe (Apr 13, 2009)

brix said:


> I thought I was hearing things when she asked my age.
> 
> She was just being kind and pretending though!
> 
> Lovely to meet you both - I had a top, top night and you are top, top peeps innit






hope it's all going well for ya ....enjoy the rest of ur stay


----------



## brix (Apr 15, 2009)

softybabe said:


> hope it's all going well for ya ....enjoy the rest of ur stay


Thanks softybabe 

I'm back at home now, and bloomin' exhausted after the conference!  I hardly got to see anything of Cardiff - think I forgot what it was like being at conference and how every minute gets accounted for 

But what I did see of Cardiff I really liked.  Everyone (well bar a couple of jobsworth staff in St David's Hall) was incredibly friendly and helpful.  When I did get a short break from conference it was brilliant having the tea island right outside the hall.  90p for a huge cup of tea and the pleasure of sitting in the sunshine and watching the world go by = mega-bargain 

Thank god I did skive off the meetings one night and go and meet ddraig and softy in The Vulcan for a few drinks.  They were both completely lovely and, if it wasn't for them, I probably wouldn't have made it to The Vulcan which I loved, loved, loved.  It would be a travesty if it was demolished and I will do anything I can to help the campaign to save it.

I'm also now the proud owner of a Spillers Records canvas bag.  What a brilliant shop!  I'm a bit worried by all the development round there.  Looks to me like that new St Davids development is going to be very "high end" shops with "high end" rents to match.  I'd hate to see shops like Spillers disappearing (especially after they've survived for 115 years).  It's shops like that that mean I'll be returning to Cardiff - I wouldn't be interested if it was another identikit city centre.  Don't let it happen Cardiff peeps!  You've a wonderful city there 

PS  The Marriott may be one ugly building from the outside but I have to grudgingly admit it is very comfortable inside.  Softy - they do have a pool and it's lovely.  And check out my ridiculously big bed!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

If you have Facebook the Vulcan has a Facebook page called something like God Help us Save the Vulcan.

Anyway if you join that group they send regular updates on whats happening and how you can help.

Sorry I missed you cause i was in London. I would have been up to a trip to the Vulcan with the lovely Softy and the lovely Ddraig.


----------

